# Cute doggy beds?



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I've been looking to get Cici a little bed, but I wanted something different not the regular pillow ones they have at my local pet supply store. I was just wondering if anyone has any suggestions or would like to share the bed they have for their fur baby . 

Here is a picture of one that I really like:wub:, i'm just debating whether it's worth the money, since it's from Ebay, I can't tell if "cheap" materials were used and this little fur ball might pull it apart!


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

Sooooo pretty !!! Can you email the seller for some questions you want answered ? Looks like China or ? so there be a problem with communication.

My boy would drag this type of bed all over the room and use it for a toy and try to find a way to get on top of it lol... but all fluffs are not like him :blush:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh that is so cute and girly!!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

That is priceless!! I might have to get Daisy one after we are moved into our new home. 



BellaNotte said:


> I've been looking to get Cici a little bed, but I wanted something different not the regular pillow ones they have at my local pet supply store. I was just wondering if anyone has any suggestions or would like to share the bed they have for their fur baby .
> 
> Here is a picture of one that I really like:wub:, i'm just debating whether it's worth the money, since it's from Ebay, I can't tell if "cheap" materials were used and this little fur ball might pull it apart!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

doobie mommy said:


> Sooooo pretty !!! Can you email the seller for some questions you want answered ? Looks like China or ? so there be a problem with communication.
> 
> My boy would drag this type of bed all over the room and use it for a toy and try to find a way to get on top of it lol... but all fluffs are not like him :blush:


Yeah that would be a good idea, I emailed the seller asking around the colors but I should just ask what material it's made from! I it's something sturdy I'll get it! But I'm worried she would also drag it around and rip the curtains off! I wonder if I could train he to not play with it 



SicilianRose said:


> That is priceless!! I might have to get Daisy one after we are moved into our new home.


Cute right?! And it comes in different colors and patterns!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's cute.I worry about anything coming from China, paints can have lead and who knows what the materials are treated with...or the stuffing materials...

If you're handy at sewing, I know Simplicity or McCalls or Butterwick have patterns to make something like this...

I've seen some cute beds made from end tables or trunks from Goodwill or second hand places.. I've done that.
I saw a really cute bed made from an old suitcase....

Check on Etsy too.

I did something similar to an old end table...

Louis XVI French Dog Cat Pet Stool Bed | eBay


I saw some cute trunks in Hobby Lobby, you could do this

Luxury stylish Designer Hide A Bed & Dog cat carrier Pet travel Crate-top opens | eBay


Suitcase bed

Vintage Suitcase Pet Bed Toy Storage Bin Dog Cat Beds | eBay



Etsy, this could be easy to do, plywood box, furniture legs, paint, amke cute pillows

Red Bones HandPainted Doggie Bed by jakeybb on Etsy

Another one, even has pictures of frame (before and after) Can aslo use old end table turned upside down and pit a pillow in it,I've done that..

Functional Art One of a Kind Hand made hand by LucyDesignsonline

I like this one too.

Cloud shaped pet bed w dust ruffle and 3 cloud pillows by Judio9


Suitcase bed
Short Suitace Chair or dog bed by KSDllc on Etsy


Old console TV dog bed

Doggie Bed by twicelydone on Etsy

Cute dog bed


Dog Bed Cat Bed Pet Bed Wooden 1958 Milk by SammysBackyardCraft

Suitcase bed
Victorian style dog or cat bed with beautifull by madewithmylove

Cute bed from old crate
Dog Bed Cat Bed Pet Bed Wooden1969 Milk by SammysBackyardCraft

Old crate bed

Dr Pepper Luxury Vintage Pet Bed for Small by CharlieHeartsDiesel

Wine crate dog bed

Sale A Luxury Wine Crate Pet Bed for a Lucky Cat by RagsIIRiches

End table bed

FREE SHIPPING Cozy Pet Bed / End Table / Nightstand by lauratown1

another end table bed
FREE SHIPPING 4 Post Dreamy Pet Bed by lauratown1 on Etsy


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's one from an old computer monitor!
Upcycled Apple Computer Pet Bed iMac Think by AtomicAttic

Old TV

http://www.etsy.com/listing/8871083...price_desc&ga_page=11&ga_search_type=handmade

Old dresser drawer

http://www.etsy.com/listing/9586504...price_desc&ga_page=17&ga_search_type=handmade


----------



## Calis mom (Jun 26, 2012)

That bed is cute. =D Does the ad have what type of material it is made out of listed?

This website has a lot of cute things. 
Here's a link to the beds. 
Designer dog beds and blankets for small dogs

Some of their products are a bit pricey, but I love the site. They always have cute products. I bought a Pet Flys bed from this website. It is super soft and is a carrier bag, bed, and "car seat" all in one. The material is super soft also. I am jealous I wish I had such a comfortable bed! Cali loves cuddling in it =]. It also comes with a matching blanket. The reason I say car seat though, it because the way they tell you to use it as a car sear is by putting the strap around the head rest of the car seat. Their really is no way of buckling the dog in.
I believe it's worth the money though.

Pet Flys Dog Carrier Snuggle Bug

Another website I use also has this cute bed. 

Sugarplum Princess Dog Bed at BaxterBoo

Good luck!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Michelle, there were some really cute beds on the links you provided. If i knew how to paint and sew i would make a bed very similar to the one in the link just a little darker colors and a matching toy box for my living room. Pretty In Pink HandPainted Pet Bed by Jakey BB by jakeybb on Etsy


----------



## Shayna's Fluff (Jun 21, 2012)

Puppia has the CUTEST (but kind of expensive  ) beds. 

http://puppiaus.com/puppiaus/Product.asp?PK=12481E05511011&CK=10401E0FEE <----Cute Puppia bed


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm about to buy the bed but i can't decide between, the Violet Flower and Pink Heart, idk what to do, which one you guys think is the best?

http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb394/luckymark2011/beds/fei fei ma/purpleflower-1.jpg

http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb394/luckymark2011/beds/fei fei ma/001-1.jpg


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I like the violet flower!


----------

